
Distri: 20x faster initramfs (initrd) from scratch - secure
https://michael.stapelberg.ch/posts/2020-01-21-initramfs-from-scratch-golang/
======
ykorman
Can you expand on the issue with dracut not working with pigz? "dracut should
fail to compile unless one explicitly opts into the known-slower gzip." How
did you fix it?

~~~
ykorman
Please ignore, I didn't read that sentence correctly. dracut supports pigz and
will use it if installed. Thanks

